
A country’s third-most spoken language can be surprising - respinal
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/10/17/why-do-so-many-australians-speak-arabic
======
ricardobeat
Some of these are expected, but it was a surprise to see Brazil having
'Hunsrik' as it's third language; I thought this was certainly an editorial
mistake.

It's not! It's the german dialect all countryside people speak in the south,
the one I've been hearing growing up - I just learned that 'alles gut' is not
exactly standard German. This is the wikipedia page for it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riograndenser_Hunsr%C3%BCckisc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riograndenser_Hunsr%C3%BCckisch_German)

